# Dicyclomine (Bentyl)



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

I first developed IBS-D in 2002 after my father died. Lived with it for several years before finally get a diganosis from a gasto dr. After a colonoscopy, several test, celiac testing he told me I have IBS and I have to learn to deal with it. Told me to take extra fiber which only made the situation worse. I was so discouraged and disappointment. My brother in law also suffers from IBS. He had been taking Digestive Advantage. I finally decided to try Digestive Advantage. I took 2 caps 1x daily. After about 7 months this made a huge difference in my way of life. All this time I was trying to deal with my husband's deployment to Afghanistan and trying to raise two kids who were active in sports. As you all know living with IBS-D is very difficult. The Digestive Advantage made the episodes not as frequent. Still would be severe but not as often.My husband was deployed again last year. I know that stress is a major contributor to my IBS-D. Well it started disrupting my life in a major way again. I was missing school plays, school functions. I am very lucky that I work part-time but it was getting to the point where I was missing work. I would go to work and then leave an hour or two after getting there. I used to have the episodes at night - now they are randome and all over the place. I thought my hormones were causing havoc. I am not trying to come across as complaining. I have read the post on here and I am grateful that I don't have it worse. I can't imagine at how long some of you have suffered. Anyway after missing out on my kids lives and my own life I made an appt to see a dr to see about trying to go to another gastro. I was very suprised at how knowledgeble my dr was about IBS-D & C. The point to all this is that she prescribed Dicyclomine (Bentyl). She said she had great success with using this. She said that most patients only had to take 1 or 2 a day. Side effect drowsiness.. I would like to know if any of you have tried this medication and if it was helpful for you? Any other side effects that you have had? Any information or input would be wonderful.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

i hoe the dycomine or bentyol works for you.I have tried it and it does nothing for me. In fact, I have had several colonostopies, and the GI sad I have such a severe case of sastic clon, it seems none f these hesl I am taing questran, and Vtabi D/3, and digestive advantive,and hopefully this willhe in a while. Good luck to youIf this stuff works, greatHang in thereDeeDee


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i've said it b 4........pharmaceutical drugs don't cure anything............no one develops ibs-d from a deficiency of any of them.........what u said about stress is the key..........adrenals handle stress, when they get tired or over worked or exhausted, it effects many part of the body........the intestines r a big one..........i'd check into adrenal fatigue symptoms & c if any of them fit u..........i had to work for yrs to get them help i needed to help mine & the ibs is almost gone..........addressing the underlying issues is the true way to healing...........


----------



## transatlanticist (Dec 24, 2009)

Sick&TiredKat,My gastroenterologist prescribed Dicyclomine for me a few months ago after trying Bellatal and Methscopolamide (other antispasmodics). With daily doses of Immodium and a restricted diet, I felt some relief, especially in terms of abdominal pain. I did notice that it made me very tired. However, I was taking four pills a day, so if you're only taking one or two, you might not feel tired at all. Unfortunately, I didn't have much luck with Dicyclomine, but I really hope it works for you! About a month ago, my gastro switched me to Lotronex, and it has been an absolute miracle. No fatigue, no OTC drugs, and much fewer restrictions to my diet. If the Dicyclomine doesn't resolve your symptoms, you might want to look into that. Best of luck!


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I take Merbentyl and must admit it doesn't really do much for me. I take it 30 minutes before my mains meals as advised and can honestly say it doesn't help my stomach pain. Now I'm not sure if it's because with my IBS I get more a really painful ache and popping rather than the classic spasms. The side effects with me are nausea, a really dry mouth (most common side effect) and feel really sleepy.I know they work great for some people so I would definately say to give it a go. It will only help the pain but won't help any of the other symptoms so maybe try other remedies and diet changes as well.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Bentyl seems to either help or not, with little in-between. Drowsiness is a common side effect. I actually found it helped me with abdominal cramps but it also gave me a terrible headache. I decided the headaches were worse than the cramps so stopped taking it. Lotronex is an Rx med. that is back on the market and a miracle for many women. It has it's serious potential side effects and you need to discuss these with your doctor. And it is ONLY for women who have IBS with diarrhea that has not been helped by any other medication. But, if you qualify ad it works it is apparently a god-send.


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

I appreciate the comments. thank youWell I had such a bad episode this past Sunday that I usually have the horrible cramping for the 2 days after. They are not as bad. Not ready to say that the Dicyclomine/Bentyl is making a difference just yet. I am only able to take 1 at about 7 at night trying to see if it makes me sleepy. So I can up the dose. Guess I am waiting for a wonderful immediate response (we all not it doesn't happen that fast) I have noticed that a lot of you suffer from the abdominal pain. I don't have the pain until I am in the bathroom in the very beginning. Sounds like most people have it all the time. I develop the hot sweat and then it is like a freight train is on the fast track through my intestines. I also appreciate that inupt on meds you all have used and what is working. I am supposed to try this for a month and then we will go from there. but I am going to keep track of these other suggestions. Really nice to have so many people that know exactly how I feel and what I am going through. I am lucky to have a wonderful husband and kids who understand that I am not a hypocondriac and that I really am suffering.


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you so much for the information IBD/IBS Author. I just read about your book. Oh I have to read this.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was going to post the same question as I've just been prescribed Bentyl as it's one of only a few medications I haven't tried. But it's the first antimuscarinic type of antispasmodic I've ever had so I'm going to give it a try despite the bad reviews. I don't think it's prescribed as much in the UK as the US to my knowledge and I had to convince my doctor to even try Bentyl at all.Anyway,how long is reasonable before I feel any effect from the Bentyl?And is it ok to take with Imodium? And Trimethoprim?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have been taking this for a couple of days and it effects me the same way as all other antispasmodics do,it makes me feel more bloated and gives me more wind,as well as feeling a bit unwell.Back to the drawing board yet again!


----------



## latemerin (Nov 24, 2008)

crstar said:


> i've said it b 4........pharmaceutical drugs don't cure anything............


I really wish people would stop making general statements like that. There are a LOT of people who are helped significantly and even (for all practical purposes) cured by pharmaceutical drugs. It's a person-by-person thing. Making general statements about what won't work might just scare people away from trying things that might work very well for them.My experience is that dicyclomine helps, though sometimes a bit too much, leading to rebound constipation. The dry mouth, drowsiness, and other anticholinergic side effects are also a load...tough to eat when you're not producing saliva, and tough to work when you're lightheaded and tired. But on days where the cramping is terrible and I have to run to the bathroom every 15 minutes, I deal with the side effects and take itAs with all IBS drugs, it seems to be a person-to-person thing. If dicyclomine doesn't work, try Hyoscyamine (aka Levsin/NuLev). If that doesn't work, try peppermint oil capsules. If you're in the IK, give mebeverine or buscopan a shot. If you're a woman, try Lotronex (or Zofran/ondansetron if you're not). Trial and error is sometimes all you can do.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

niremetal,You've said it well. I'm a person who would prefer not to take Rx meds. But, am also glad that they exist. With a combo of meds. and changes in diet, lifestyle, etc. I am able to keep my IBD and IBS pretty well under control so I can lead a decent life. As I mentioned above, Bentyl/Dicyclomine didn't help me on a daily basis, but it was wonderfully helpful on a few occasions when the ab. pain was so severe I thought I was going to have to go to the ER. Instead, after making a midnight phone call to my GI, he suggested I take the Bentyl, wait 30 mins. and if pain - was no better then go to ER. I took his recommended dose - higher than typical - and was pleased that the pain eased within 30 mins. It didn't go away completely, but it eased enough that I could sit down and get control of myself. We don't live in a world of black and white choices, i.e drugs or no drugs. I'm grateful for the grey space and the options that are available from both pharmaceuticals and holistic approaches. My father also has UC and was first Dx'd with it more than 50 years ago. Back then there weren't many options and more than once he and my mom were told he may not live because of his UC complications. That is rarely heard these days, and because of Rx meds. I have my dad, he lives a good life, and so do I. If you've read my book, then you know I've tried all methods of treatment, and combine a little from here and a little from there to live life despite having IBD and IBS. Cheers!Elizabeth


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

niremetal - i am finding out about the constipation now. weird to have when all i ever deal with is diarrhea. I have been on the Bentyl (I am taking generic) for about week & 1/2. I don't have the cramping but I am dealing with the sleepiness. I am only taking 1 a day at night. Take it at 7:30 and by 8:15 I am passed out. Some days wake up with the sleepiness so I don't know how I could even take a 1/2 during the day. I don't have the dry mouth. How long have you been taking the Bentyl? when did you see results happening. Any other info you can give about your experience would be so great. thank you. jmc09 how are you doing on it so far? this was the only medicine my dr prescribed. she said it has been out since 1950 and that she has prescribed it for about 10 yrs now. She has only had 1 person that has to take it up to 3 times a day.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

What dose of bentyl are you on? Back when I was on it, I initially took it up to four times a day (15-30 minutes before meals and at bedtime), then backed down to before meals only. I didn't have any of the side effects you've described. I've been off of it for about a year now, but it helped me immensely in the four years or so that I was on it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I took 2 3 times a day and all it did was bloat me and make me feel nauseous,same as all other antispasmodics.


----------



## latemerin (Nov 24, 2008)

Sick&TiredKat said:


> niremetal - i am finding out about the constipation now. weird to have when all i ever deal with is diarrhea. I have been on the Bentyl (I am taking generic) for about week & 1/2. I don't have the cramping but I am dealing with the sleepiness. I am only taking 1 a day at night. Take it at 7:30 and by 8:15 I am passed out. Some days wake up with the sleepiness so I don't know how I could even take a 1/2 during the day. I don't have the dry mouth. How long have you been taking the Bentyl? when did you see results happening. Any other info you can give about your experience would be so great. thank you.


Kat, I got prescribed it in November 2008 when I first diagnosed with IBS-D, but was instructed to use it only as needed (I also was prescribed amitriptyline to take as a daily medication). I was given 20mg tablets. The first time I took one (it was during the mid-afternoon, if memory serves), I ended up getting very tired, lightheaded, and anxious. The same thing happened when I took it a second time, though to a lesser degree. Thereafter, the anxiety subsided, although I would still get tired and a bit woozy. That being said, it DID seem to do the trick as far as stopping the spasms.On my own, I decided to cut the pills in half and only take 10mg when I needed to. That seemed to work ok for awhile, but that was during a period where my IBS symptoms mostly subsided anyway. A couple months ago, I took it and noticed that I'd get rebound constipation from it - I'd have C for 3-5 days followed by a day of bad cramping and D. Then I'd take another bentyl and the cycle would repeat.I'm also on amitriptyline 50mg/night, which also has some antispasmodic effects. These days, my strategy is to avoid taking Bentyl unless absolutely necessary, and take MiraLax every day at whatever dose I need in order to prevent C. That seems to be working for the most part. As long as I'm taking MiraLax, I don't seem to get backed up, even after I take a Bentyl. It's been a long process of trial and error, but that's where I've landed - amitriptyline every night (50mg), MiraLax every morning (dose varies depending on previous day's BMs), and bentyl when absolutely necessary (10mg, or 20 if it's REALLY bad).Just an idea: Maybe ask your doc about getting 10mg capsules instead of 20mg. I don't think the bentyl is designed to be cut in half, so it might not work properly if you do.


----------



## gina24r (Jan 17, 2010)

i'm glad bentyl is working for you, i doesn't work for me or the librax, i still get the really bad abdominal pain with the feeling that i'm about to puke. there isn't anything specific that triggers my ibs-d it just happens and it last for 3-4hrs. lately i've been having these weird symptoms like hives, and swelling of my lips and eyelids...so im back to the drawing board to figure out what else is wrong.


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I guess I got to excited to fast. Going back to the dr tomorrow to try something different. I was taking only 1 a day and that was before bedtime because it really knocks me out. Tried taking 1/2 in morning. The problem is this is an antispasmatic drug and I don't really have an issue with cramping until I am actually in the episode. And even then it didn't help with the cramps at all seemed to make them worse. I am going tomorrow and discuss something for anxiety (when I get worrying about something it really flares up) and the hormone issue. Hopefully, we can try something else. I am really getting depressed by not getting any results. the Digestive Advantage worked great (didn't get rid of the IBS-D but was more manageable) for about 2 yrs and now I am back to square one. I am going on 12 years of living with this disease. I don't know how so many of you have lived most of your lives with this.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you tried levsin? They have a form that's sublingual, so you can pop one under your tongue when you're having cramps. Might want to ask about it.


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

yes, I have tried the levsin. that's just it I don't really have the cramping like most of you have to deal with. I only get the cramping during the episode. Went back to dr this morning. she wants to keep me on the Bentyl (but only take 1/2 before bedtime) and now try Celexa any thoughts?


----------

